# am i dumb ? will honda 4 bolt rims fit on my jetta ?



## johncollins (May 17, 2011)

hey i just got new rims and tires to me i got the from a friend but will they fit or do i have to do something fop them to fit ?


----------



## ismael66 (Apr 29, 2008)

might have to bore out the center.. 

post pics


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

ismael66 said:


> might have to bore out the center..


:thumbup: ayup.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Depends on the Honda. 

Some are 4x100. 

Some are 4x114.3. 

Some are 5x114.3.


----------



## dunsun (May 25, 2011)

I don't think they will fit...like said above you might have to bore..


----------



## blackmk (May 23, 2011)

if its a 4 lug honda wheel its most likely 4x100


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

blackmk said:


> if its a 4 lug honda wheel its most likely 4x100


Wrong.


----------



## rankadoodle (Sep 5, 2010)

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

PSU said:


> Depends on the Honda.
> 
> Some are 4x100.
> 
> ...





blackmk said:


> if its a 4 lug honda wheel its most likely 4x100


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

If they are 4x100 they will have a center bore of 56.1, your VW has a center bore of 57.1.

bore them out and they will fit.


----------



## Master Z (Mar 12, 2011)

Your car will probably blow up if you try to put honda wheels on it.


You are dumb for not finding out what the wheel sizes are of both the honda in question and your own car before aquiring them.

Sell em and get some proper "rims" for your car.


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

Angry much? Shut up if you have nothing worthwhile to add punk! Not everyone worked at a tire shop or has all their cars specifications memorized. Some really cool wheels can be found on other cars and simply asking if they fit is an easy way to get decent wheel. How many people on this forum put Porsche or other wheels on their VWs? SOmetime adaptors work or drilling out center bores. 

Depending on if the Jetta is the '98 in the profile of the OP and a 2.slow, like already pointed out, a 4-lug off a civic will need the center bored out. If its off a 4 lug accord the lugs are 4x114 and won't work.

If the OPs Jetta is a VR6 its a 5x100 and no fit at all with any Honda w/o adaptors.


----------



## Master Z (Mar 12, 2011)

Take it easy son.
You are obviously angry here.
I merely answered the first question the op asked. With a little mean spirited humor added, but I'm sure he's a big boy and can take it.
I don't understand why people don't do a little leg work to find answers.
The vortex is a great resource all you have to do is search. Not to mentioned the millions of Honda sites.

To me, this is similar to all the "what's the best oil, best exhaust, which spacer" threads that fill this sucker up.
All I'm saying is put in work. 

I may be new to the vortex, but not automotive forums. 
May the funk be with you.
Z.


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah , dumb


----------



## sabzdoo (Jun 18, 2004)

My sisters jetta has mini Cooper rims. Yes they are. They still have the center cap that says mini. And I have seen her car parked next to a mini eighths exact same rims. I think it would be disrespectful to put Honda rims on a euro car. At least stick to euro! But I suppose if you must you must. There was a previous post that said something about having to bore outsomething. Sounds creepy to me considering how much a beating tires n rims take. I would be afraid of effecting the integrity of the wheel. Lose a wheel lose ur car lose a piston you'd still have the car to put a new motor in.


----------



## johncollins (May 17, 2011)

well im not that dumb cuz my car is done and one the rims and on racelands just need to do some fender work cuz they r 17s but thanks for the help like i said im nnew to this stuff sorry i guess i sound not sound so dumb


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

johncollins said:


> well *im not that dumb* cuz my car is done and one the rims and on racelands just need to do some fender work cuz they r 17s but thanks for the help like i said im nnew to this stuff sorry *i guess i sound not sound so dumb*


 Not so much dumb as illiterate, but, whatever. Judging only from your post above, I'd say maybe, even borderline-moronic, too...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

sabzdoo said:


> My sisters jetta has mini Cooper rims. Yes they are. They still have the center cap that says mini. And I have seen her car parked next to a mini eighths exact same rims. I think it would be disrespectful to put Honda rims on a euro car. At least stick to euro! But I suppose if you must you must. There was a previous post that said something about having to bore outsomething. Sounds creepy to me considering how much a beating tires n rims take. I would be afraid of effecting the integrity of the wheel. Lose a wheel lose ur car lose a piston you'd still have the car to put a new motor in.


 luckily if he reads the first line of your reply he knows he won't have to take your advice about boring out centers seriously :facepalm: this place sometimes.....


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

RIMZ


----------

